# Ford 1210 Hydro Static Transmission Leaks



## quilmudflats (Jul 4, 2011)

My Ford 1210 is leaking fluid out of the clutch housing bolt hole. I think that it probably means that the input shaft seal on the HST is damaged. To replace the seal requires "splitting" the tractor cases to get to the HST and to the clutch.

Does anyone know what the step by step procedures are for splitting the tractor?

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Marty. I would really advise getting a manual for it. Sure would be a big help for you.


----------



## quilmudflats (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks, I will get a manual....


----------



## quilmudflats (Jul 4, 2011)

How do I remove the front loader, safely?

Thanks, 

Marty


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

quilmudflats said:


> How do I remove the front loader, safely?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marty


Very carefully. Are you familiar with machinery? ALWAYS expect the unexpected. Bent machinery can store up energy in bent arms. And FEL suffer all kinds of abuse. Use chains to keep things from flying past the points you would they would stop at. BE CARFUL


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If your loader have quick disconnects okay,but if not release hyd. hoses slowly just in case there pressure.

Some have bucket flat than use 4x4's or etc. for blocking,but if you have over head beam or something as such use chain falls,you may find a lot easy in one man operation.


----------



## quilmudflats (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Rick and Thomas ..........


----------



## quilmudflats (Jul 4, 2011)

I have split the Ford 1210 tractor and removed the HST. I have a lot of oil in the clutch housing the HST Control housing, and the front drive axle tubes.

I am assuming that non of these areas should have oil in them. Does anyone have any thoughts about where all the oil is coming from? From the HST (warn seals), from the oil reservoir?

Thanks !!


----------

